# The torture continues...



## EmmaVH

I'm 10dpo and have had two consecutive losses. One in July, the other in August... This was taken this evening after a couple hour hold. I'm now riddled with anxiety :shock:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :) Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## GemmaG

Looking good! Hope today’s is a little stronger x


----------



## EmmaVH

Technically this is yesterday's as it's after midnight so at the time of the test I was 11dpo...


----------



## GemmaG

Much darker than your previous one!! Looking good x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely darker!


----------



## EmmaVH

I wish I could fast forward... I want to hear the heartbeat so I can relax, even if only a little bit.


----------

